# Boredom doodle :P



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I got bored and decided to draw MouseBreeder's adorable mouse in her signature. Then I was still bored and decided to slightly modify it, lol.

Meet Doodles. :lol:


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Can you guys tell it's been a slow day at work for me?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very good, gold star for you! :clap :clap :clap


----------

